# Advice for finding a nanny job so I can move to Brazil :)



## Brasil3

Hi everyone : ) Sorry for re-posting this, I posted my initial thread before I got my confirmation e-mail so it was deleted. So, I was adopted from Brazil when I was three and I have been living in the US ever since. It has been my dream to go back to Brazil and to get a job taking care of children so I have created profiles on several au pair websites but I haven't been contacted by any Brazilian families. Has anyone been in this same situation or have any advice for me? I know the best way to get a job in Brazil is to network, so maybe it would be easier to find a job once I am in Brazil. I would prefer to secure a job before I leave so I don't risk spending everything I have saved up looking for a job when I am there, resulting in me having to return to the US and starting all over. Any advice or thoughts would be much appreciated, thank you so much : )


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Do you speak fluent Portuguese?
This would be essential.
With your English, maybe an American or British family might be interested.

Also, you do know that nanny jobs in Brazil are not paid very well?


----------



## Brasil3

I will be starting Portuguese classes in a week and a half with a semi private tutor so when I arrive to Brazil I will be fluent; I know how imperative this is. Thank you for your response, I appreciate it. : )


----------



## Missy_

Are you looking for a live-in position? 
Do you have anything in mind regarding salary expectations?
I might be able to help you but I need more information.


----------



## Brasil3

Hello and thank you for your response : ) I am looking for a live-in position, the salary is negotiable. I am a 32 year old Brazilian woman, I am gregarious, polite, responsible, and full of energy. I am the happiest when I am taking care of children : ) I have taken care of children since I was 14, I am CPR and first aid certified, I like cooking and cleaning and chores so I am more than happy to do laundry, vacuum, dust, wash dishes, and take care of pets. : ) I love being outdoors in nature (especially the beach). I love amusement parks, art, music, dance, singing, and theater. I would also be more than happy to teach the parents and their children English if that is important to them. : ) I am looking for a loving, kindhearted family who loves life and likes to have fun. : ) I hope this answers your question, if you have any more questions just ask. : ) Thank you again for your response and desire to help me, I appreciate it. I hope you are having a wonderful day! : )

~Joselicé


----------



## debzor

Joselice - I asked on the original thread... what area of Brazil are you looking to relocate to?


----------



## Brasil3

It depends on where the family who responds to my job posting lives. : )


----------



## debzor

Brasil3 said:


> It depends on where the family who responds to my job posting lives. : )


So area of Brazil is not important? I do know a family who were looking for an au pair to look after 2 children, etc. They live in Recife, but also have a holiday home here - send me a pm and I can put you in touch.


----------



## debzor

Sorry - I think you may have to post 5 times before you can send a private message. (Do not post your email address - send it by pm.)


----------



## Brasil3

Oh my goodness, that would be wonderful! I hear that Recife is beautiful. I am from Belo Jardim which is also in Pernambuco State. : ) I would like to discuss this with you further, thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it. I will send you a pm. : )


----------



## Brasil3

Hopefully you got my pm~ my sent folder is not showing any mail for some reason. If not let me know and I'll send it again. Have a great night! : )


----------



## avam2

Hello, I realize this post was made last year but I am in a similar situation as you and am moving to Brazil in May 2016. I am looking for a nanny job and would love your advice. Did you end up finding a job and if so how did you go about doing that? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------

